# Calling all E23 & E12 series owners!!



## rupertmc (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi there,

I am a Masters student in London and have fostered an interest in classic German saloon cars for many years. For a major project on my course I am constructing an interactive computer guide to selected classics and two of the cars I have selected are the fabulous *E12 and E23 series* BMWs.

I was hoping that there might be some friendly  owners in the South East of the UK might allow me an hour or two to video and photograph their prized cars for my project!
Any help would be very very much appreciated! :thumbup: 
I am looking to do this hopefully in the next month!

Many many thanks in advance!

Rupert


----------



## jbcritch (Sep 27, 2006)

When is your project due? 5'er Fest is going to take place in Chattanooga TN (eastern side of the US) over 4 days - May 25-28. The Fest is devoted entirely to E12 and E23 model BMW's and is being held at BMW of Chattanooga. People come from all over the world to 5'er Fest. Care to join us?

If you cannot make it, and your project is not due by then, I will see if I can get some video of the cars for you and e-mail it to you. Stay on Bimmerfest so people can find you. 

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Bob in San Jose (Jan 14, 2005)

5er Feast is for e12 and *E28* models, not e23.
http://www.5erfest.net/5erFest07_RegMain.asp


----------



## rupertmc (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi JBCritch and Bob!
Many thanks for your help on this matter! Unfortunately the project is due in April so I wont be able to use the fest for material!

Thanks again guys

Rupert


----------



## jbcritch (Sep 27, 2006)

Bob in San Jose said:


> 5er Feast is for e12 and *E28* models, not e23.
> http://www.5erfest.net/5erFest07_RegMain.asp


You are correct my good man. Thanks! :angel:


----------

